# PC/Laptop als Assesspoint?

## HoloDoc

Hi Leute!

Wir führen 2:0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aber das nur am Rande. Weiß jemand ob es möglich ist, mein Laptop als Accesspoint zu konfigurieren?

Ich muss das machen, da ich ne Wii habe und leider keinen LAN Adapter. Leider unterstützt die Wii auch kein AdHoc.

Achja ich hab den ICH7 Intel WLAN chipsatz (ipw3945)

Falls noch infosfehlen bitte sagen.

DANKE FÜR EURE TIPPS

HoloDoc

----------

## musv

Um eine Wlan-Karte als Accesspoint zu nutzen, mußt du die Karte im Mastermode laufen lassen. 

Ich hab /dev/glaskugel mal mit den Begriffen "ipw3945 linux mastermode" gefüttert. 

Das Erste, was dabei rauskam, war: http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/README.ipw3945

Das Dokument ist von 12/2006 - könnte also nicht mehr ganz aktuell sein. Aber wenn du mal etwas nach unten scrollst, findest du die Stelle: 

 *Quote:*   

> 5.3.4. iwconfig mode
> 
> See iwconfig man page for general description.  
> 
> Current modes supported: Ad-Hoc and Managed (Auto)
> ...

 

Ergebnis: Nach dieser Man-Page zu urteilen, scheint es nicht zu gehen.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

@musv: jo, geht nicht mit den ipw Treibern.

@HoloDoc: Was du suchst, befindet sich hier: http://hostap.epitest.fi/hostapd/ Eine Prism oder Atheros basierte Karte wäre in dem Fall genau das richtige.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## HoloDoc

schade, dann werd ich mir wohl für nen paar Öcken nen WLAN Router anschaffen müssen...

DANKE EUCH!

----------

## bbgermany

Der Router schadet deiner Stromrechnung aber nicht ganz so wie der Lappy/PC  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## HoloDoc

hehe dasist für mich nicht das entscheidene, weil ich das WLAN wie gesagt nur für die Wii brauche, und so viel zock ich auch net  :Very Happy: 

----------

